# clueless



## tom t (Sep 12, 2007)

I'm 27 my wife is 26 and we have been married for a little over 2 years and we have been together for over ten and we have a son together. Life has always been great, we conquer any problems we have with discussion and openness towards each other and friends are always complimenting on how nice it is to see us always happy with each other and that we were able to make it work at such a young age. Just recently my wife told me that she does not have feelings for me anymore and is contemplating divorce. She said it is nothing that i have done or that there is much that I can do, she just says she has to work this out on her own. This turn of events has caught me completely off guard and I told her that I'm at a loss for words and don't know what to do. Any advice on this matter would be appreciated.


----------



## steelcurtain (Aug 25, 2007)

Tom that is like a shot in the gut sorry to hear about that man. What do you think caused this? In your opinion do you think it wasnt something you have done. Lets see what would I do....I would ask her if she was sure this is what she wanted to do and that this is the decision that is best for her. Then I would let her go. Remember grass isnt always greener on the other side. Let her go and leave her alone she will totally wonder what is happening with you. Focus on you bro! start hitting the gym clearing out your head and focus on being a father. 

Now come on man think about it he she knows that your not really worried about her and you give her the space she wants I guarantee you she will be crying back in no time, but dude if she wants to go then let her go....your still very young and there are tons of girls out there that wont ever say they dont love u anymore. Love isnt like a freakin light switch you can turn on or off. I bet she has found someone else. Maybe at work! Sorry about your pain but there is live after divorce TRUST ME!!!


----------



## tater03 (Jun 29, 2007)

I would let her go and see what happens. I don't want to come out and say that she is cheating because it might be that she just needs time to step back for a moment and sort through her feelings. Good luck to you.


----------



## Wife4Life (Sep 18, 2007)

Wow! I'm very sorry..I will say that first. There really isn't nothing you can do. I just don't understand how someone can contemplate divorce over their "own issues" unless those issues involved adultry. Right now spend as much time as you can with your son and also consult a lawyer just incase she decides to just up and leave without any words. Sorry past experiences flowing out here..Anyhow, there is nothing immediately that you can do without knowing what her decision is. She has to make up her mind frankly. 

On the other hand..There is life after divorce as others has said. I was married at 21 and divorced at age 22. I married the love of my life a few weeks ago. Needless to say going thru a divorce taught me more about marriage and what I really needed and wanted in my life. Good luck to you.


----------

